# Country Comfort cc3091



## LMinchau (Nov 22, 2015)

Recently moved into an older home with a Country Comfort cc3091 (?) fireplace insert.  We would like to use it this winter.  I cannot locate a manual for it - does anyone have a manual or know where I can find one?  Thank You!!


----------



## Steve.c (Oct 3, 2016)

I have the same fireplace insert. I'm trying to get ahold of a manual too. Any info about this county comfort insert would be very appreciative.


----------



## Texas123 (Oct 5, 2016)

I have one of these heating monsters. Google the term "country comfort insert manual" and you can download a copy of the manual.


----------



## begreen (Oct 5, 2016)

http://www.ncsg.org/wcmedia/documents/InstallationManuals/CC_GeneralInstructions.pdf


----------



## Steve.c (Oct 5, 2016)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Steve.c (Oct 7, 2016)

Does your stove have a hole in the back of the insert ?


----------



## Texas123 (Oct 8, 2016)

Steve.c said:


> Does your stove have a hole in the back of the insert ?


Steve.c = Yes, my stove has this hole at the rear of the insert. I think it is the equivalent of an expansion joint as the metal expands and contracts.


----------

